# BSOD: ntkrnlpa.exe/DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've recently encountered an issue reguarding my "ntkrnlpa.exe" driver, which has been causing a BSOD.

PC Specs.

Velocity Micro Promagix T1000
3gb ram
500gb H/D
Nvidia GT 240 *originally 8500gt*
Vista 32
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 (3.2ghz factory O/C)

This happened when I was turning my computer off, and it took forever, but never really turned off, instead it turns out to be a BSOD.

Please help.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please follow these instructions:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Post the resulting .zip file here

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are my diagnostic reports.


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the System Report.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi


```
The device, NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr19". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is 4.
```
Update your Network drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

There are no .dmp files in any of the zip folders. Can you check *C:\Windows\Minidump* and upload everything you find there

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the .dmp file...I assume you guys have a way to read them right? or some program to read them.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

There are a few drivers you need to update:

```
Module Name:       WN111v2
Display Name:      NETGEAR WN111v2 USB2.0 Wireless Card Service
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         9/25/2008 4:28:20 AM

Module Name:       WmXlCore
Display Name:      Logitech WingMan Translation Layer Driver
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         4/12/2005 10:21:25 PM
```
Note that there are other Logitech drivers that need updating aswell.. but they should be in the same package.

Download the Netgear driver from here: http://kb.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2603

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok nice and thank you. 

I got the latest WN111v2 USB driver as you linked...now I have to figure out where to find my logitech drivers, so that I can uninstall them and get the latest drivers.

Ohh and I saw that my Nvidia nForce Ethernet hardware had a small yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager so I updated and fixed that one and I made sure to uninstall the old corrupt driver so they wouldn't conflict, but it was unfortunate that I couldn't also clean the corrupt drivers with Driver Sweeper =(.

Do you think that my Logitech drivers are also causing these BSOD's or relating to the problems?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the problem was related solely to the Networking drivers (both of them), however the Logitech drivers have a timestamp of 2005, which is far too old for a Vista system.

So I would reccommend updating them just in case.

Start here: http://www.logitech.com/en-hk/411/&legacy=1

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi again my pc was ok for a while then I had another BSOD.


==================================================
Dump File : Mini042210-01.dmp
Crash Time : 4/22/2010 11:11:47 PM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 0xa52442e8
Parameter 2 : 0x00000002
Parameter 3 : 0x00000008
Parameter 4 : 0xa52442e8
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+e493
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
Processor : 32-bit
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\minidump\Mini042210-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
==================================================

Affected files/drivers

hal.dll
ndis.sys
ntkrnlpa.exe


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know if you need more information and how to get them.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

You'll want to uninstall AVG that's causing the issues. You can install MSE as a replacement.

Visit Netgear's website to make sure your LAN driver is the latest. If not, download and update.


```
Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82d3e868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82d1e420
 a52442e8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
WN111+12e8
a52442e8 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrvx.exe
```


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

It is likely that the combination of your driver and AVG is causing havoc

As *TorrentG* said, uninstall it and replace with MSE

MSE = Microsoft Security Essentials
Download from here: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The last BSOD named *WN111v2v.sys* as the probable cause. The dump before that named *WN111.sys* as p/c.

Both wn111.sys and wn111v2v.sys were unloaded from RAM at the time of the crash, so no timestamp information is available -

```
[font=lucida console]
[B]Unloaded modules:[/B]
a5243000 a528f000   WN111.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

91675000 9170e000   WN111v2v.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/font]
```
Since they were "unloaded", they had to be loaded into RAM at some point. I am unsure why both drivers are present.

These drivers need to be updated; some are related to apps that should be removed. I see another wifi device is present -

```
[font=lucida console]
WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 12 22:21:27 [color=red]2005[/color] (425C8227) - Logitech WingMan Virtual Bus Enumerator Driver - game controller file
WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 12 22:21:25 [color=red]2005[/color] (425C8225) - Logitech Virtual Bus Enumerator

DNISp50.sys  Thu Nov 16 01:36:27 [color=red]2006[/color] (455C06EB) - PCAUSA driver - Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. 

eeCtrl.sys   Fri Feb 06 14:39:34 2009 (498C91F6) - Symantec/ Norton

GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47FBC45A) - related to CD/DVD burning - possible iTunes

jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B) - D-Link a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter Driver 

nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD) - NVIDIA Networking Driver

RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Oct 16 06:39:00 2007 (471494C4) - Realtek HD audio

sfdrv01.sys  Wed Jul 05 08:39:25 2006 (44ABB2FD) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfhlp02.sys  Wed Jun 14 10:56:53 2006 (449023B5) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfsync02.sys Mon Jul 10 12:19:55 2006 (44B27E2B) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfvfs02.sys  Thu Feb 08 12:44:36 2007 (45CB6184) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 

sptd.sys     Mon Mar 23 02:38:33 2009 (49C72E69) - Daemon/ Alcohol 120
[/font]
```
Update all drivers; remove these apps - 
- StarForce 
- Daemon Tools/Alcohol 120 

NVIDIA driver downloads --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Realtek HD Audio --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3

Logitech --> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/&cl=us,en

`

Symantec/ Norton remnanats must go. Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. 

When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type *firewall.cpl* | select firewall.cpl above under programs | top-left, select "Restore Defaults"

Install MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Apr 22 23:10:12.516 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:12.360
BugCheck D1, {a52442e8, 2, 8, a52442e8}
Probably caused by : WN111.sys ( WN111+12e8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrvx.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Wed Apr 21 01:40:58.743 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:42:33.557
BugCheck 9F, {3, 877c8030, 8791d030, 899becc8}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WN111v2v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WN111v2v.sys
Probably caused by : WN111v2v.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System

[/font]
```


Vista SP2 x86 GDR - - BSOD Bugcheck = 0xd1

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini042210-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c07000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d1ec70
Debug session time: Thu Apr 22 23:10:12.516 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:12.360
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {a52442e8, 2, 8, a52442e8}

Probably caused by : WN111.sys ( WN111+12e8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: a52442e8, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: a52442e8, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82d3e868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82d1e420
 a52442e8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
WN111+12e8
a52442e8 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrvx.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  8039dd68 -- (.trap 0xffffffff8039dd68)
.trap 0xffffffff8039dd68
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=00000000 ebx=82cea8b3 ecx=df04aa00 edx=00000000 esi=a46e3dd8 edi=e66610e8
eip=a52442e8 esp=8039dddc ebp=8039de08 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
<Unloaded_WN111.sys>+0x12e8:
a52442e8 ??              ???
.trap
Resetting default scope

IP_MODULE_UNLOADED: 
WN111+12e8
a52442e8 ??              ???

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from a52442e8 to 82c54fd9

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
WN111+12e8
a52442e8 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
8039dd68 a52442e8 badb0d00 00000000 8039dd88 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
8039ddd8 8aece151 00000000 a46e3e30 00000000 <Unloaded_WN111.sys>+0x12e8
8039de08 82cb130b a46e3e00 006e3dd8 7d15be40 ndis!ndisMTimerDpcX+0xb6
8039df28 82cb0f41 8039df70 8039df02 8039df78 nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x367
8039df88 82cb1635 00000000 00000000 0003b59a nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x2a0
8039dff4 82caf2f5 bcfe4d10 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xba
8039dff8 bcfe4d10 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
82caf2f5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xbcfe4d10


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
WN111+12e8
a52442e8 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  WN111+12e8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: WN111

IMAGE_NAME:  WN111.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_WN111+12e8

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_WN111+12e8

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82cff920 ebx=00000002 ecx=82d07200 edx=000000dd esi=82cff93c edi=00000000
eip=82c54fd9 esp=8039dd50 ebp=8039dd68 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1:
82c54fd9 833d845cd38200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (82d35c84)],0 ds:0023:82d35c84=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8039dd68 a52442e8 badb0d00 00000000 8039dd88 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 8039dd68)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
8039ddd8 8aece151 00000000 a46e3e30 00000000 <Unloaded_WN111.sys>+0x12e8
8039de08 82cb130b a46e3e00 006e3dd8 7d15be40 ndis!ndisMTimerDpcX+0xb6 (FPO: [4,3,4])
8039df28 82cb0f41 8039df70 8039df02 8039df78 nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x367
8039df88 82cb1635 00000000 00000000 0003b59a nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x2a0
8039dff4 82caf2f5 bcfe4d10 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xba
8039dff8 bcfe4d10 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [0,0,1])
82caf2f5 00000000 0000001b 00c7850f bb830000 0xbcfe4d10
start    end        module name
80401000 80408000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80408000 80419000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80419000 80421000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80421000 80462000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
80462000 80542000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
80542000 805be000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805be000 805cb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
805cb000 805f0000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
80602000 80703000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Mar 23 02:38:33 2009 (49C72E69)
80703000 8070c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8070c000 80732000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
80732000 80778000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
80778000 80780000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
80780000 807a7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
807a7000 807b6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
807b6000 807c5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
807c5000 807f2000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
82c07000 82fc0000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Feb 18 06:01:28 2010 (4B7D1E08)
82fc0000 82ff3000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
83200000 8320c000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8320f000 83259000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
83259000 83260000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
83260000 8326e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8326e000 8327e000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8327e000 83287000   sfsync02 sfsync02.sys Mon Jul 10 12:19:55 2006 (44B27E2B)
83287000 8328f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8328f000 832ad000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
832ad000 832df000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
832df000 832ef000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
832ef000 83360000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
83360000 833ed000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8ae00000 8ae06380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8ae0e000 8af19000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8af19000 8af44000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8af44000 8af7f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8af7f000 8afa9000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8afa9000 8afde000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8afde000 8afef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8afef000 8aff6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8b003000 8b0ed000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Feb 18 06:28:54 2010 (4B7D2476)
8b0ed000 8b108000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8b108000 8b129000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8b134000 8b13f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8b13f000 8b148000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8b148000 8b158000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8b158000 8b163000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8b163000 8b16d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b16d000 8b1ab000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8b1ab000 8b1ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b1ba000 8b1d2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8b1d2000 8b1d4700   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47FBC45A)
8b1d5000 8b1e4300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
8b1e5000 8b1f2080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8b1f3000 8b200000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8b200000 8b310000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8b310000 8b349000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8b349000 8b351000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8b351000 8b369000   sfvfs02  sfvfs02.sys  Thu Feb 08 12:44:36 2007 (45CB6184)
8b369000 8b371000   sfhlp02  sfhlp02.sys  Wed Jun 14 10:56:53 2006 (449023B5)
8b371000 8b384000   sfdrv01  sfdrv01.sys  Wed Jul 05 08:39:25 2006 (44ABB2FD)
8b384000 8b39a000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:16 2009 (49E01EF4)
8b39a000 8b3a9000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8b3a9000 8b3d0000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8b3d0000 8b3e1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8b3e1000 8b3ea000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8b3ea000 8b3f6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
8f602000 8f701600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8f702000 8f743000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8f743000 8f75a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8f75a000 8f765000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8f765000 8f788000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8f788000 8f797000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8f797000 8f7ab000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8f7ab000 8f7c0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8f7c0000 8f7d0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8f7d0000 8f7db000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f7db000 8f7e6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f7e6000 8f7f11c0   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 12 22:21:25 2005 (425C8225)
8f7f2000 8f7fc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8fc00000 8fc07000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8fc08000 9070ffa0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 16 04:15:15 2010 (4B9F3E13)
90710000 90711040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:57:16 2010 (4B9F39DC)
90712000 907b1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
907b1000 907bd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
907bd000 907ec000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
907ec000 907f7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
907f7000 907f8380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
907f9000 907fb7a0   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 12 22:21:27 2005 (425C8227)
90a00000 90a09000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
90a0b000 90beb1c0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Oct 16 06:39:00 2007 (471494C4)
90bec000 90c00000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Thu Jan 28 09:24:40 2010 (4B619E28)
90c09000 90c2a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
90c2a000 90c41000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
90c41000 90c42700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
90c43000 90c4b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
90c4b000 90c54000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
90c54000 90c64000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
90c64000 90c6c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
90c6c000 90c77000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
90c77000 90c80000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
90c80000 90c8e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
90c8e000 90c97000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
90c97000 90c9f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
90c9f000 90cb5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
90cb5000 90cc9000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
90cc9000 90d02a80   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Tue Apr 13 17:11:02 2010 (4BC4DDE6)
90d03000 90d35000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
90d35000 90d7d000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
90d7d000 90d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
90d93000 90d97fa0   jswpslwf jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B)
90d98000 90da6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90da6000 90db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
90db9000 90df5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
90df5000 90dff000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
91600000 9165e000   eeCtrl   eeCtrl.sys   Fri Feb 06 14:39:34 2009 (498C91F6)
9165e000 91675000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
9170e000 91713940   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Wed Feb 17 17:38:39 2010 (4B7C6FEF)
91714000 91747280   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Wed Feb 10 22:51:19 2010 (4B737EB7)
91748000 9175d000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
9175d000 91798000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
91798000 917a5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
917a5000 917b0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
917b0000 917b8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
917b8000 917c2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
917c2000 917d1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
917d1000 917ec000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
917f4000 917ff000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
9aa40000 9ac42000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 09:27:05 2009 (4A856629)
9ac60000 9ac69000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9ac80000 9ac8e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
9fa08000 9fab8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9fab8000 9fac8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9fac8000 9faf2000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
9faf2000 9fafc000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9fafc000 9fb0f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9fb0f000 9fb7c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
9fb7c000 9fb99000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 06:43:10 2009 (4B22304E)
9fb99000 9fbb2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9fbb2000 9fbc7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9fbc7000 9fbe8000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9fbe8000 9fbfa000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
a0609000 a0628000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
a0628000 a0661000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:17 2010 (4B83B799)
a0661000 a0679000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
a0679000 a06a0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:29:49 2009 (4AAE0D0D)
a06a0000 a06ee000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 06:43:28 2009 (4B223060)
a06ee000 a07cc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a07cc000 a07d6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a07d6000 a07e2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
a07e2000 a07f6580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
a5206000 a5239000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:51:22 2009 (49E021CA)
a5239000 a5243000   DNISp50  DNISp50.sys  Thu Nov 16 01:36:27 2006 (455C06EB)

Unloaded modules:
a5243000 a528f000   WN111.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
91675000 9170e000   WN111v2v.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
917ec000 917f4000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b3ea000 8b3f7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b129000 8b134000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b3f7000 8b3ff000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8aff6000 8afff000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
833ed000 83400000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
8b1e5000 8b1f2080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
80732000 80778000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
90d35000 90d7d000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8b148000 8b158000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
83287000 8328f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8328f000 832ad000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
91714000 91747280   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Wed Feb 10 22:51:19 2010 (4B737EB7)
9170e000 91713940   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Wed Feb 17 17:38:39 2010 (4B7C6FEF)
90cc9000 90d02a80   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Tue Apr 13 17:11:02 2010 (4BC4DDE6)
8afef000 8aff6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80419000 80421000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
9fb99000 9fbb2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9ac80000 9ac8e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
8b1ba000 8b1d2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
80462000 80542000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
8b108000 8b129000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
80421000 80462000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
91798000 917a5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8b3e1000 8b3ea000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
9165e000 91675000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8b3d0000 8b3e1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
a5239000 a5243000   DNISp50  DNISp50.sys  Thu Nov 16 01:36:27 2006 (455C06EB)
805cb000 805f0000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
917b0000 917b8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
917a5000 917b0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
917b8000 917c2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
90712000 907b1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8b3a9000 8b3d0000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
91600000 9165e000   eeCtrl   eeCtrl.sys   Fri Feb 06 14:39:34 2009 (498C91F6)
8b158000 8b163000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
832df000 832ef000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
832ad000 832df000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
90a00000 90a09000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8b0ed000 8b108000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8b1d2000 8b1d4700   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47FBC45A)
82fc0000 82ff3000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
83360000 833ed000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
90c54000 90c64000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8ae00000 8ae06380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
90c4b000 90c54000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
9fb0f000 9fb7c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
90d93000 90d97fa0   jswpslwf jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B)
8f7d0000 8f7db000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
90c77000 90c80000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
80401000 80408000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8af7f000 8afa9000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
832ef000 83360000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
9fab8000 9fac8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
917d1000 917ec000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
917c2000 917d1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8f7db000 8f7e6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
90c97000 90c9f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8326e000 8327e000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
9fbb2000 9fbc7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9fbc7000 9fbe8000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
a0609000 a0628000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
a0628000 a0661000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:17 2010 (4B83B799)
a0661000 a0679000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
90c6c000 90c77000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
80778000 80780000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
907bd000 907ec000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8af19000 8af44000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8f7f2000 8f7fc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8b39a000 8b3a9000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8ae0e000 8af19000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8f75a000 8f765000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
9faf2000 9fafc000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8f765000 8f788000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8afde000 8afef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
90d98000 90da6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90d03000 90d35000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8af44000 8af7f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
90c80000 90c8e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
90df5000 90dff000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
82c07000 82fc0000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Feb 18 06:01:28 2010 (4B7D1E08)
8b200000 8b310000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8fc00000 8fc07000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
90710000 90711040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:57:16 2010 (4B9F39DC)
90bec000 90c00000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Thu Jan 28 09:24:40 2010 (4B619E28)
8fc08000 9070ffa0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 16 04:15:15 2010 (4B9F3E13)
8f602000 8f701600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
9fac8000 9faf2000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
8b1d5000 8b1e4300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
90d7d000 90d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
807a7000 807b6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80780000 807a7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
83259000 83260000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
83260000 8326e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
a06ee000 a07cc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
807c5000 807f2000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
80408000 80419000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
90c8e000 90c97000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f743000 8f75a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8f788000 8f797000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8f797000 8f7ab000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8f7ab000 8f7c0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
90db9000 90df5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
90c43000 90c4b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
90c64000 90c6c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
a5206000 a5239000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:51:22 2009 (49E021CA)
9fafc000 9fb0f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
90a0b000 90beb1c0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Oct 16 06:39:00 2007 (471494C4)
8b384000 8b39a000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:16 2009 (49E01EF4)
8070c000 80732000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
a07cc000 a07d6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8b371000 8b384000   sfdrv01  sfdrv01.sys  Wed Jul 05 08:39:25 2006 (44ABB2FD)
8b369000 8b371000   sfhlp02  sfhlp02.sys  Wed Jun 14 10:56:53 2006 (449023B5)
8327e000 83287000   sfsync02 sfsync02.sys Mon Jul 10 12:19:55 2006 (44B27E2B)
8b351000 8b369000   sfvfs02  sfvfs02.sys  Thu Feb 08 12:44:36 2007 (45CB6184)
90cb5000 90cc9000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8b349000 8b351000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9fa08000 9fab8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
80602000 80703000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Mar 23 02:38:33 2009 (49C72E69)
a06a0000 a06ee000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 06:43:28 2009 (4B223060)
a0679000 a06a0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:29:49 2009 (4AAE0D0D)
9fb7c000 9fb99000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 06:43:10 2009 (4B22304E)
8f702000 8f743000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
907f7000 907f8380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8b003000 8b0ed000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Feb 18 06:28:54 2010 (4B7D2476)
a07d6000 a07e2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
907ec000 907f7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
917f4000 917ff000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
90c9f000 90cb5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8f7c0000 8f7d0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
9ac60000 9ac69000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8b3ea000 8b3f6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
8b13f000 8b148000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8b134000 8b13f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
9175d000 91798000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8b1f3000 8b200000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
90c2a000 90c41000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
90c41000 90c42700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8b1ab000 8b1ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8afa9000 8afde000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8b163000 8b16d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b16d000 8b1ab000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
91748000 9175d000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
83200000 8320c000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
90c09000 90c2a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
807b6000 807c5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8320f000 83259000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8b310000 8b349000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
90da6000 90db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
907b1000 907bd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80542000 805be000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805be000 805cb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9aa40000 9ac42000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 09:27:05 2009 (4A856629)
907f9000 907fb7a0   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 12 22:21:27 2005 (425C8227)
80703000 8070c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8f7e6000 8f7f11c0   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 12 22:21:25 2005 (425C8225)
9fbe8000 9fbfa000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
a07e2000 a07f6580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)

Unloaded modules:
a5243000 a528f000   WN111.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
91675000 9170e000   WN111v2v.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
917ec000 917f4000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b3ea000 8b3f7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b129000 8b134000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b3f7000 8b3ff000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8aff6000 8afff000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
833ed000 83400000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments a52442e8 00000002 00000008 a52442e8
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will try to get rid of the Norton, but how exactly is the safest way to remove the files that you said I need to remove: Starforce Protection, Daemon tools/alcohol 120.

Are you sure removing Starforce is ok? isn't it a security system?

how do I get to the files you want me to check out and update/remove
like the "WmBEnum.sys" file where can I find this file?


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohh yeah and WN111 if you are woundering is probably from my old USB wireless plug/router so I can remove this if you like, I dont need it, just tell me the best way to get rid of it.


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out how to get rid of files that are located in my system drivers, such as the the ones listed in the TO BE UPDATED / or REMOVED. OR Jcgriff2: can you give a written tutorial on how to properly locate and remove the files you wanted me to and update the other ones.


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

I already use Wireless WN111v2 NOT the 1st gen. (WN111). I'm very unsure, but should I delete any of these files so that they don't conflict or what?

Attachment *below* PLEASE reply only if you know for sure AND ARE AN EXPERT!!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I have reformatted jcgriff2's post to link the drivers with what needs to be done.


```
WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 12 22:21:27 [color=red]2005[/color] (425C8227) - Logitech WingMan Virtual Bus Enumerator Driver - game controller file
WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 12 22:21:25 [color=red]2005[/color] (425C8225) - Logitech Virtual Bus Enumerator
```
*Update: *Logitech --> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/&cl=us,en​


```
eeCtrl.sys   Fri Feb 06 14:39:34 2009 (498C91F6) - Symantec/ Norton
```
*Remove: *Symantec/ Norton remnanats must go. Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. 

When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe​

```
nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD) - NVIDIA Networking Driver
```
*Update: *NVIDIA driver downloads --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us​


```
RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Oct 16 06:39:00 2007 (471494C4) - Realtek HD audio
```
*Update: *Realtek HD Audio --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3​


```
sfdrv01.sys  Wed Jul 05 08:39:25 2006 (44ABB2FD) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfhlp02.sys  Wed Jun 14 10:56:53 2006 (449023B5) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfsync02.sys Mon Jul 10 12:19:55 2006 (44B27E2B) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver 
sfvfs02.sys  Thu Feb 08 12:44:36 2007 (45CB6184) - StarForce Protection Environment Driver
```
*Remove:* Uninstall Starforce normally
Then use Starforce Driver Removal Tool: http://onlinesecurity-on.com/downloads/sfcdrvrem.zip​


```
sptd.sys     Mon Mar 23 02:38:33 2009 (49C72E69) - Daemon/ Alcohol 12
```
*Remove: *If you have Daemon Tools then uninstall it
Then disable the sptd service


> 2. Open registry editor (START -> type regedit.exe press enter) and browse to the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd
> Change the value "Start" (DWORD) to 4 (i.e. disabled).
> [To re-enable SPTD service change the "Start" value back to 0.]




Make sure you also do the following things:

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type *firewall.cpl* | select firewall.cpl above under programs | top-left, select "Restore Defaults"

Install MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Drivers that are left to remove (I will give instructions if you need them):

```
GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47FBC45A) - related to CD/DVD burning - possible iTunes

jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B) - D-Link a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter Driver 

DNISp50.sys  Thu Nov 16 01:36:27 [color=red]2006[/color] (455C06EB) - PCAUSA driver - Printing Communications Assoc., Inc.
```
Reventon


----------



## Brandontech4294 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Revenon you are very helpfull! I just cleaned out the Norton files and Starforce with the programs you and Jcgriff2 issued me. When I install those updated drivers for the other programs, do I need to uninstall the old ones?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You generally do not need to uninstall the old drivers when updating.


----------

